# Found pigeon in Chicago, IL is looking for new home!



## Angela75

Hi everyone!
I found a pigeon in Chicago, IL last week. It has a band with the number on it.
I contacted ARPU last week and was able to find its owner. He was supposed to come to Chicago this week and take his bird home to Milford, IL. Today I called him and he was not interested anymore. He told me, that he sold this pigeon to a store in Chicago among other 150 pigeons about 1 month ago, and that I should contact them and take this bird to the store. When I called them I found out that this is a poultry store, and that they kill and sell pigeons as a food. 
Now I am looking for a home for this cute little pigeon. Please, help me to find a new home for this pigeon!

P.S. I have name of this pigeon's owner, all phone numbers and the store address , but I don't know if I can post it here.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Angela75, 

It might be helpful if you can post a picture of your new house guest, I'm 
sure someone here can ID the breed of the bird and a picture will generate
some interest in finding a new home. Thanks for caring about this bird and 
trying to get him/her back to the old home or into a new one.

fp



Angela75 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I found a pigeon in Chicago, IL last week. It has a band with the number on it.
> I contacted ARPU last week and was able to find its owner. He was supposed to come to Chicago this week and take his bird home to Milford, IL. Today I called him and he was not interested anymore. He told me, that he sold this pigeon to a store in Chicago among other 150 pigeons about 1 month ago, and that I should contact them and take this bird to the store. When I called them I found out that this is a poultry store, and that they kill and sell pigeons as a food.
> Now I am looking for a home for this cute little pigeon. Please, help me to find a new home for this pigeon!
> 
> P.S. I have name of this pigeon's owner, all phone numbers and the store address , but I don't know if I can post it here.


----------



## Angela75

Hi Feralpigeon,
Thank you for response. Yes, you are right about the pictures. I took some pictures today and posted it here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/p...und-in-chicago-39000.html?posted=1#post411664
to grab some people attention.


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Angela75,

This is a handsome bird that you have taken in....one more detail....do you know the year the bird was banded? The info should be on the bird's band.

Thanks for posting the picture for us.

fp


----------



## Angela75

Hi Feralpigeon,

It was banded in year 2008. I am not an expert, but it seems to me that this is a young healthy pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley

Angela75 said:


> P.S. I have name of this pigeon's owner, all phone numbers and the store address , but I don't know if I can post it here.


No don't post it here, but you go right back to the AU and tell them what has happened with this bird. This is not what is supposed to happen with found birds, and if this guy "gave up" 150 to a poultry store, he should suffer the same fate as the birds IMO. I'll be contacting the AU about this bird and the situation myself. Please do post the band #, however, so the AU can figure out what I'm b*****n about when I e-mail them.

Terry


----------



## Angela75

TAWhatley said:


> No don't post it here, but you go right back to the AU and tell them what has happened with this bird. This is not what is supposed to happen with found birds, and if this guy "gave up" 150 to a poultry store, he should suffer the same fate as the birds IMO. I'll be contacting the AU about this bird and the situation myself. Please do post the band #, however, so the AU can figure out what I'm b*****n about when I e-mail them.
> 
> Terry


 Hi Terry,
I contacted AU and told them the story. I am so glad that you are interested, because I really don't want to leave it like that. This pigeon owner told me, that he is going to sell more pigeons, because he wants to reduce his flock from 600 to only 200. Now I can imagine what is going to happen to those birds.
Here is the nr. on pigeon's band: AU 2008 ARPU 81386
I am going to write you a private message and will give you all information I have. 
Angela75.


----------



## Hillybean

OMG! What a beautiful bird...how horrible that it and others are being sold for food!

It seems very friendly, is it?? poor thing..

It looks like a Blue Check....

-Hilly


----------



## Angela75

Hillybean said:


> OMG! What a beautiful bird...how horrible that it and others are being sold for food!
> 
> It seems very friendly, is it?? poor thing..
> 
> It looks like a Blue Check....
> 
> -Hilly


Hi Hilly,

Yes , it is friendly and curious. When i have my coffee in the morning, she sits in the carrier next to me. 

-Angela.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Maybe you should try letting her out next time you have a coffee lol.. Just open it and let her wander out on her own will.. See what she does. ....MAKE SURE THE WINDOWS ARE SHUT LOL


----------



## Hillybean

Angela75 said:


> Hi Hilly,
> 
> Yes , it is friendly and curious. When i have my coffee in the morning, she sits in the carrier next to me.
> 
> -Angela.



She looks and seems like a doll.

I wonder if Charis or somebody could inform members more in your area, about her/him.

Has anyone pmed with an interest in the pretty pigeon?

-Hilly


----------



## Angela75

Hillybean said:


> She looks and seems like a doll.
> 
> I wonder if Charis or somebody could inform members more in your area, about her/him.
> 
> Has anyone pmed with an interest in the pretty pigeon?
> 
> -Hilly


 Hi Hilly,

No, nobody from my area pmed me yet . I hope we will find loving home for her.

Angela.


----------



## Angela75

Pigeon lower said:


> Maybe you should try letting her out next time you have a coffee lol.. Just open it and let her wander out on her own will.. See what she does. ....MAKE SURE THE WINDOWS ARE SHUT LOL


I already did let her out once(in my bedroom with windows and doors shut) O Yes! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## TAWhatley

*Hilly .. Are You Interested ??*

Hilly,

Are you interested in adopting this bird? I know that we're gonna have a tough time finding a good home in the local area where the bird is. I know you would be a terrific home, so if you're interested, jump on in here  I do understand if you aren't able to adopt right now.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Terry,
I am interested...just a bit unsure because of last Falll. This would be my first adoption/new pigeon sense then.

I just pmed Angela75 about my interest this evening. I also explained how shipping works and about last Fall. I also asked her if she thought the pigeon would do well in the setting that I can currently offer. She thought it would do well with me... 
I hope to have the loft done soon, but till then it is indoors.

Your extra encouragement is very much welcome!

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Hilly,

I think you would be a great home for this pigeon, and I hope the adoption works out!

I won't hijack this thread but will post another one about how good things go bad sometimes. Stuff happens .. 

Terry


----------



## Angela75

Hi guys,
Thanks a lot for your help and support. 

Angela.


----------



## Niloc5

Darn! Looks like someone beat me to her.

For the past couple of weeks ive been gathering info. and making sketches of lofts. Soon I will be confronting my dad to convince him to let me get a few pigeons. I thought if it worked out, My first pigeon would be an adoption to give him/her a good home. After I saw this post, i fell in love with her at first sight. I was going to contact you and see if you wouldnt mind waiting a month or two and then I could give her a good home. I was also going to pay for shipping. But it looks like someone beat me to her. Shoot, should have been faster 

Good luck with her, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Hillybean

Niloc5 said:


> My first pigeon would be an adoption to give him/her a good home.


There are a ton of pigeons for adoption. Please when your loft is complete and you know that you are allowed to have some pigeons post that you can offer a home.

There are many pigeons needing homes all the time. Terry and many other members will be able to hook you up with a variety of rescues. Blue checks are very common, and some/many people find it boring...so they commonly need homes.

-Hilly


----------



## Guest

Amazing how people can think there boring. They don't get that there are tons of kids, including myself who would kill for them. No one in my family understands animals like I do. Oh I'm niloc5 bye the way. Can't logg in on my iPhone


----------



## Niloc5

Its amazing how people get bored of them. They dont understand that me, and countless other people out there whos family does not understand animals like them would do for those birds. I cant imagine my life without pigeons, and I dont even have them yet.


----------



## Columba livia!

Agreed Niloc5.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Angela and Hilly, I can help with transport to get this little lady to her new home. If we can meet half way for pickup and half way for deliver it would save on shipping and get her home quicker. Let me know.


----------



## Angela75

Hi Debbie!
Sounds like a good idea. What do you think, Hillly?

Angela.


----------



## Hillybean

I was unable to get someone to drive any distance....My family is having car problems, and my friends have started classes. You them have some of my family, that just don't see the point int traveling for a pigeon...

It looks like this little one will be shipped out to me, by the first of the week!

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the update, Hilly. Glad you'll still be adopting this bird! Some things are just meant to be!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

*An Update*

I just got home and was finally able to check my cell phone. Angela called and left a message stating that she was able to take this beauty to the post office!

This beauty was sent off today...so hopefully by tomorrow she will be here!!!

Angela is such a nice person, and has been totally great with this. She really deserves the best.

I'll post an update again tomorrow! Keep your fingers crossed that she gets here! 

I'm sure it will be ok...the temps here are cool. I have also done this few times, and haven't had any problems.

-Hilly


----------



## Hillybean

*It's here!*

She got here alive and safe!

I'll post pictures of her over time, information on his/her personality, and I sure questions. The postings from now on will, be in the pet pigeon area or general.

Angela was awesome and took VERY good care of this bird. 

The pigeon is a bit stressed and nervous due to its new surroundings, but in a few days I will begin to work with it. In 30 days I'll allow it to fly outside the cage, with Beautiful and Whiteflight. I'm hoping the loft will be done by then, and they can all make that adventure together.

Thanks for all the help and support!
-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Great news, Hilly! Can't wait to see some pics! Many thanks to both Angela and Hillybean for saving this pigeon!

Terry


----------



## Angela75

Hilly, thanks a lot for adopting this bird. Now I know for sure that she is in good caring hands. Waiting for new pictures.
Huge huge thanks to you, Terry!!! I am so glad, that I found your forum. People here are like one huge loving family. 
Thanks to everyone who participated and wanted to help. I really appreciate it.
Now I know, where to come and ask for help. 

Thanks,

Angela.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Glad to hear the little lady arrived safe and sound. Sounds like a great forever home to me! Nice job, Angela, and good luck, Hilly, with your new baby!


----------



## FloridaLuv

Can't wait to see pic's Hilly... and A+ Job Angela! Very cool when things work out like that! 

Nice of you to offer to drive too Mrs. DEB! YOU sweetie you!


----------

